
Alexa: Improving detectors that recognize when conversation has veered off-topic - georgecarlyle76
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/ddc28801-8806-4f04-a338-8fc10e0cad28/learning-to-recognize-the-irrelevant
======
kenrenee1
great work!

